# Spear fishing: searching for some tools...



## KommiGirl (Dec 18, 2005)

I was wondering about a couple tools: ice chisle anyone know of a good quality one?¿ I've done a couple searches but just not sure what to pick.

Also, when we go out to cut a hole with the chain saw, we were thinking it would be nice to have an ice tong or somthing to get the ice chunk out of the hole once we have sawed it. Any ideas?

Love your site by the way 

[/b]


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Can't you just push the ice that you have cut under the lake ice?Do you have one of those battery operated boxes that will jig your fish attractor-a large hookless spoon-And don't forget your fish decoy!


----------



## KommiGirl (Dec 18, 2005)

OKay well thats all fine way to do it also, but don't you think that that may distract the fish ?¿ I'm thinkin' it may. What do you think?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would at least cut it into smaller pieces to get it out easier.


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

It won't scare the fish and then you can dump some anti-freez in your hole to keep it from freezing up :lol: :lol:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Dumping anti-freeze in a lake,now thats good for the enviroment. Give me a break Murdock


----------



## Murdock1960 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey G/O didn't you notice the LOL  face's


----------



## Patrick_R (Jan 4, 2006)

For a chisel, you'll want one that you can sharpen again yourself. It doesn't need to be anything fancy. You'll also want to be able to tie a rope to it and put that around your hand while you are using it.

You should be able to buy a set of ice tongs on Ebay. Last time I looked there were a suprising number of them listed. Even with tongs you'll probably want to break the block into smaller pieces so it is easier to handle. I usually do this with the chisel. The blocks of ice will break suprisingly easy.

One nice thing about bringing the block of ice out of the hole is that you can use it to mark the hole after you leave.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

If you do get a big chunk pulled out break it up after you pull it out of the hole. After you have moved your house there will be a big hazzard for snomobilers if you don't..


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Here is a chance for some of the veteran spear fishermen from Minnesota to have few laughs at how naive the spearer's from North Dakota are when it comes to this sport. I did a lot of spearing a few years ago at Flood Lake and it was definitely a learning experience. There was a very friendly local who helped me a lot with some of the basics. He was the best spearer on the lake and had a lot of tips to share. Poke fun in our direction because we certainly have it coming as you can see by the nature of these posts!!


----------



## Buckslayer17 (Jan 13, 2006)

i spear a lot and just pushing the ice under the lake ice is just fine. Make sure u have these things a sucker decoy, and hookless spoon, and a fake fish decoy for jigging. In the first part of Feb they arent active because there getting new teeth in. so about the second to third weekend they will start back up agian. HAVE FUN :beer:


----------

